# THe infamous, Australian Funnel webs and Brazilian wandering spider owners....exist?



## Since I was 5 (Mar 16, 2006)

Does any one on this board own/know were to obtain (i never would, i want to see it for sale jsut for the hell of it) either of these spiders? I know someone took pictures of them in australia but does any one even know were to buy one? Anytime this question is brought up, its shyed away from/act like it doesnt exsist in other spider forums. why so taboo?


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh people do keep Phoneutria sp. on the boards. Not only that, but there are a few hobbiests who are quite informative in this area


----------



## ErikH (Mar 16, 2006)

I know one of the other boards(I can't remember which one)has a picture of someone holding a Brazilian wandering spider.  Not a trick for the faint of heart, I imagine.


----------



## lucanidae (Mar 16, 2006)

Worked with a sydney funnelweb for a while.  It died recently and it's in alchohol around here somewhere.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hrmm, perhaps like these guys. P. nigriventer slings just under 4 cm.


----------



## Since I was 5 (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow, thats quite a thread on the Wandering spider, any possbilities of an Atrax owner at all? THOSE are forever my fav spiders next to the P.Metallica


----------



## dangerprone69 (Mar 17, 2006)

I seem to remember a thread about Atrax some time ago. Have you tried searching?

If I remember straight the person who started it was asking about buying one, with the responses ranging from "what are you nuts" to "basically impossible".


----------



## Since I was 5 (Mar 19, 2006)

dangerprone69 said:
			
		

> I seem to remember a thread about Atrax some time ago. Have you tried searching?
> 
> If I remember straight the person who started it was asking about buying one, with the responses ranging from "what are you nuts" to "basically impossible".


Why is it so impossible? a king cobra could be had and its FAR more deadly then any all black spider.


----------



## MrWhite (Mar 19, 2006)

It's next to impossible because export of that species from Australia is illegal.  
I very much doubt anyone owning one would post on a forum shouting it out 

[Edit] Does anyone in the UK actually own a DWA listed spider? If so how much was the DWA licence and what did it entail?


----------

